# brown almond mosaic homer



## Qatar

This a new brown almond mosaic homer 
from my loft 
i hope u like it 



from other side


----------



## Kannan1984

*Nice pic*

looking good ,........
Do u have many mosaic?

They are very different and beautiful


----------



## Qatar

Kannan1984 said:


> looking good ,........
> Do u have many mosaic?
> 
> They are very different and beautiful


thx for comment first

yes i have many ithink more than 20 pigeons

everyone will see them in pigeon talk in this days


----------



## Skyeking

That is one stunning bird!


----------



## Qatar

Trees Gray said:


> That is one stunning bird!


thx for comment treesa

wait wait this is one from 20 pigeon mosaic 

stunning birds are coming only wait


----------



## Kannan1984

*Cant wait*

Please post qucikly , we cant wait ,..........


----------



## Qatar

Kannan1984 said:


> Please post qucikly , we cant wait ,..........


no no every thing in his time
wait wait


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

interesting how that bird looks like two different birds on both sides.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Since you say you have 20 mosaic pigeons, and so far the two have looked a bit like almonds, I'm beginning to think some may not actually be mosaics, but a trick the almond is playing in the birds.


----------



## Qatar

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> interesting how that bird looks like two different birds on both sides.


thx for cmment


----------



## Qatar

MaryOfExeter said:


> Since you say you have 20 mosaic pigeons, and so far the two have looked a bit like almonds, I'm beginning to think some may not actually be mosaics, but a trick the almond is playing in the birds.


thx for comment

only wait u will see them


----------



## Qatar

Fbirdie82 said:


> I agree. I raise almonds and get those large patches of kite (which is what the one wing looks to me, just solid kite) rather often. Mosaics are really neat and I have seen a few, but never 20 in one spot!!!


thx for comment
not 20 in one spot
i have 20 pigeons mosaic in the loft


----------



## Skyeking

Are these birds from your home bred flock or did you get your mosaics from other breeders? I'm just wondering as it is a rare occurance to even get one or two?


----------



## Qatar

More than 15 from my breeding in the loft and 5 or 3 i buy them from other breeders


----------



## RodSD

Question: What is the result of mating mosaic birds together? Do you get a lot of mosaics?


----------



## Qatar

RodSD said:


> Question: What is the result of mating mosaic birds together? Do you get a lot of mosaics?


I didn't got any mosaic from mating mosaic and mosaic birds


----------



## MaryOfExeter

RodSD said:


> Question: What is the result of mating mosaic birds together? Do you get a lot of mosaics?


No, because a mosaic is a random genetic mutation. It's up there with double headed birds and extra toes  They're not positive how mosaics happen, but the main theories are either two sperm fertilized one egg, or two embryo fused together, producing a "quilted" or patchwork colored bird. You can't purposely breed one.

However, I do believe that it_ could_ be possible to increase your chances of getting one if you breeds from mosaics. Hasn't been proven yet, of course. But I think that_ if _there's some "fault" in a bird that alows this mutation to happen, then keeping that "fault" in a family may increase the chances of happening again.

Mosaics are still a mystery though, so anything could be possible.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

They're not sure which it is. It could very well be just like that in horses. Whether it is two embryo fused or two sperm fertilizing one egg. I personally think it could be either. But if there's two fusing together, wouldn't you only get one fertile egg? When I had my mosaic, the other egg was infertile.


----------



## Pounds88

very nice bird!!!


----------



## george simon

*Hi QATAR, The pictures are so nice and clear what kind of camara did you use? Very nice looking bird* GEORGE


----------



## Qatar

Pounds88 said:


> very nice bird!!!


thnx for comment


----------



## Qatar

george simon said:


> *Hi QATAR, The pictures are so nice and clear what kind of camara did you use? Very nice looking bird* GEORGE


thnx for comment

and type of camera ((sony))


----------



## Arash

Are these Almonds for sale? If anyone has any please feel free to email me at "[email protected]" Place Almond in subject line so I'll know what the email is for as I use this email for everything.

I'm very interested in finding a pair or two. We used to have these but Hurricane Rita took out most of our lofts a couple years back. Would like to start breeding them again. Thanks!!!


----------



## Flying Jay

very cool, I want one just like it if you know of any for sale please let me know!


----------



## shahzeb

Qatar said:


> This a new brown almond mosaic homer
> from my loft
> i hope u like it
> 
> 
> 
> from other side


i love it bro....
really very nice....


----------



## wais31

*i there would you sale these almond hommers .*

i there would you sale these almond hommers .if so, can you send me some pictures of the one you sale and the price please . thanks


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Mosaicism is not inherited, it is a random occurance. I'm with Becky, For someone to have 20 mosaics in one loft is just crazy, Something is going on with the almond to cause this IMO.


----------



## thepigeonkey

It's been three years, where are the pics of the other 19 mosaics?


----------



## hasseian_313

Great Colors hope wonder if they fly as goo as the look becuse they look amazing


----------



## Msfreebird

NZ Pigeon said:


> Mosaicism is not inherited, it is a random occurance. I'm with Becky, For someone to have 20 mosaics in one loft is just crazy, Something is going on with the almond to cause this IMO.


I'm terrible at colors........Is this mosaic?


----------



## thepigeonkey

Mosaics arn't really a colour. It's what happens when half or part of your bird is different to the other. Not talking about pieds. Look at the bird at the start of this thread, usually almond covers the whole body but this bird has a patch of non-almond. This is a half black I bred last year.


----------



## Msfreebird

thepigeonkey said:


> *Mosaics arn't really a colour*. It's what happens when half or part of your bird is different to the other. Not talking about pieds. Look at the bird at the start of this thread, usually almond covers the whole body but this bird has a patch of non-almond. This is a half black I bred last year.


That's why I just can't get a grasp on colors. ........The 'terms' that are used are all interpreted differently  I wish there was some simple chart or something showing the color and term for the color, but I understand that colors are NOT simple and that's probably not possible 
So what color is the bird that I posted?
Out of ALL my birds I have 1 almond......but quite a few that look like the bird I posted, even a couple of Fantails (blue with white and red?/bronze?).


----------



## NZ Pigeon

To me it looks like a blue check grizzle with bronze.


----------

